# Crash Bandicoot



## Dannoo93 (Jan 27, 2013)

So i was on xbox.live marketplace look for a game to.download and strangersidekick mentioned CB and i searched and found crash bandicoot wrath of.cortex for 10$ so i bought it where havin a good time playin the classic....im buyin aonic and knuckles next its 3$


----------



## sunni (Jan 27, 2013)

yo dannoo did oyu get my PM about the other day?


----------



## Dannoo93 (Jan 27, 2013)

Ya its all good


----------



## sunni (Jan 27, 2013)

well jeeezzz you never responded


----------



## Dannoo93 (Jan 27, 2013)

Sry im kinda lazy.lol


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 27, 2013)

Dannoo93 said:


> im buyin aonic and knuckles next its 3$


Just buy a copy of Sonic's ultimate Genesis collection, it has sonic and knuckles and another 48 games on it. I got mine brand new for $14 off ebay, I'm sure if you got it used it would be much cheaper. 

All the golden axe games, all the streets of rage games, all the sonic games, all the phantasy star games, dynamite headdy, vectorman, all the shining force games, shinobi, etc.


----------

